# صيانه انظمه التبريد و التكييف--- عملى



## محمد بحريه (16 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
اتمنى من الله عز و جل ان ينفعكم هذا الكتاب

:12:
احب ان اتشرف برايكم عن الكتاب 
جزاكم الله خير :33:


----------



## elcaptin (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إيهاب2007 (5 يونيو 2008)

أخى الكريم0000000000
أولاً شكراً على مجهودك وجزاك الله خيراً
ثانياً رأيى الشخصى أنه كتاب جميل يتناول الصيانة بمعظم خطواتها


----------



## the lord (5 يونيو 2008)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## صديق القمر (17 يوليو 2008)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## kokohamo2003 (17 يوليو 2008)

أخى الكريم0000000000
أولاً شكراً على مجهودك وجزاك الله خيراً
ثانياً رأيى الشخصى أنه كتاب جميل يتناول الصيانة بمعظم خطواتها


----------



## مريع (17 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك يااخي الفاضل


----------



## سما أحمد (18 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد بحريه (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا على مروركم العطر


----------



## 000403 (23 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## م.عبدالسلام صالح (24 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## Salah968 (26 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله كل الخير​*


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وتقبل تحياتي :7:


----------



## بونداري سالم (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك أخي على هذه الكتب القيم والنفعية مشكور اخوك من الجزائر .ادرار.


----------



## بسيوني حسن (5 يوليو 2009)

بس لو فية شرح اوضح من كدة ياجميل يكون افضل


----------



## ابن العميد (6 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## رائد حمامرة (6 يوليو 2009)

للنتعلم الصيانه مع بعضنا البعض

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142351.html


----------



## فيصل السر (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وزادك علما .................من الاخر الله يبارك فيك


----------



## اسامة القاسى (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم 
بالنجاح والتوفيق
:63:


----------



## dbooor (23 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــرا*​


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (28 يوليو 2009)

عمل موفق يا اخي والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## definsy75 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مستعد للرد على اسئلتكم المتعلقة بالتييف لانواعه


----------



## إبن جبير (10 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم أخي الكريم ، بارك الله فيك وزجاك خيراً


----------



## نور محمد علي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يالغالي


----------



## BUILDING (11 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزآك خير ..


----------



## تامر فتحى سرحان (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالدالغزي (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا والله يكثر من امثالك يا طيب


----------



## aissa651 (12 يوليو 2010)

سلام عليكم
أشكركم كثيرا وأطلب من الله أن يعطيكم الصحة والعفية إنكم تفيدوننا الله يحفضكم وجميع الأمة المسلمة والمؤمين


----------



## ALBILAD101 (12 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا لك يااخي الفاضل*​


----------



## fuadmidya (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخی


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## CANCER (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احسان الشبل (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يابطل


----------



## مستريورك (20 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## nofal (26 مارس 2011)

الله يسعدك


----------



## محمد بحريه (27 مارس 2011)

*شكرا على مروركم العطر*​


----------



## goor20 (27 مارس 2011)

tnx


----------



## محمد بحريه (28 مارس 2011)

*شكرا على مروركم العطر*​


----------



## احمد رجب هاشم (27 أغسطس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tatww (6 سبتمبر 2012)

i like this book thank you


----------



## توتة التميمي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد علواني (26 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يكرمك دنيا واخره


----------



## kh1lode (27 سبتمبر 2012)

بيض الله وجهك


----------

